# Control minimalista de tonos agudos, medios y graves



## vvnaon (Jun 8, 2014)

Hola a todos, acabo de diseñar un control de tonos pasivo, la cuestión es que de todos los componentes, necesito un potenciómetro de 1k doble, pero cual fue mi sorpresa....... que por acá en México no hay dobles de ese valor y pues lo mínimo es de 10k y pensé lo compro y le pongo una resistencia de 1k en paralelo a cada extremo de la resistencia del potenciometro doble de 10k y listo, pero al momento de probar pues me encontré con la novedad que a la mitad del potenciometro de medios, hace el máximo de medios y cada extremo (o sea el mínimo y el máximo del pote) hace dos tipos de diferente "sin medios". Ustedes se preguntarán ¿Porqué no hizo uno activo?...... para eso les menciono que lo conecté a un reporductor de mp3 que desarmé que me da a la salida por canal 2.5 w entonces pensé que no me debía de preocupar por le volumen (pues se que aprox un pasivo consume un 50% de volumen) para exitar de una buena manera cualquier ampli. Por lo que para ello solicito su amable ayuda

Muchas Gracias de antemano!!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2014)

Poné el diagrama , porque además no me quedó claro cómo se conecta


----------



## vvnaon (Jun 8, 2014)

Ok, pero ocurre un pequeño problema, está muy alto en kilobite del diagrama pero lo puedes ver así "Crate GFX15 Tone Stacks" a través de google, originalmente lo ví en uno de marshall pero los valores de la resistencia y capacitancia eran grandes que eso podría creo yo provocar menos volumen de salida por lo que ví otro que es el de un ampli Crate que como verás son mucho menores los valores, y creo que ya ví el problema, pues según el diagrama en el pote de medios, las patas 1 y 2 van unidas y yo lo dejé sin unir lo checaré y te digo que pasó vale!!!! 



En efecto era eso lo que me fallaba a parte en la descripción puse el mal el positivo el capacitor 4 en el control de tonos pasivo 1.pdf ya está correcto, editaré el pbc y lo subiré otra vez para que lo use el que lo necesite a pesar de ser tan sencillo a mi parecer solo baja 25% el volumen y los tonos se controlan bien 



Listo, ya quedó aunque no lo he probado impreso el PBC creo que ya quedó el bueno es recuerden control de tonos pasivo1.pdf ok. (Espero y encuentre ustedes el potenciómetro doble de 1k, suerte!!!!)


----------



## vvnaon (Jun 8, 2014)

Les comparto fotos (aclaro que es con la primer versión), el capacitor de 2n2, debe de ser de poliester, se me olvidó poner en el pdf ok disfrútenlo que tiene buen control de tonos





vvnaon dijo:


> Hola a todos, acabo de diseñar un control de tonos pasivo, la cuestión es que de todos los componentes, necesito un potenciómetro de 1k doble, pero cual fue mi sorpresa....... que por acá en México no hay dobles de ese valor y pues lo mínimo es de 10k y pensé lo compro y le pongo una resistencia de 1k en paralelo a cada extremo de la resistencia del potenciometro doble de 10k y listo, pero al momento de probar pues me encontré con la novedad que a la mitad del potenciometro de medios, hace el máximo de medios y cada extremo (o sea el mínimo y el máximo del pote) hace dos tipos de diferente "sin medios". Ustedes se preguntarán ¿Porqué no hizo uno activo?...... para eso les menciono que lo conecté a un reporductor de mp3 que desarmé que me da a la salida por canal 2.5 w entonces pensé que no me debía de preocupar por le volumen (pues se que aprox un pasivo consume un 50% de volumen) para exitar de una buena manera cualquier ampli. Por lo que para ello solicito su amable ayuda
> 
> Muchas Gracias de antemano!!!!!!



Favor de borrar el pdf de este porque está mal moderador Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2014)

Sigue sin estar claro cómo se conecta , por favor , para que quede completo hacé un diagrama de componentes y conecciones , aunque sea en Paint

Gracias.


----------



## vvnaon (Jun 8, 2014)

Ok DOSMETROS, lo realizaré, y bueno te adelanto que si bajas el último pdf que subí pegado al potenciómetro de los agudos por la prte de atrás de este, es la salida, y la entrada es la que está más alejada de los potenciómetros.


----------



## vvnaon (Jun 9, 2014)

Les mando el diagrama con el cual me basé para hacer este supereconómico y fácil de montar control de tonos pasivo, como verán hay dos diagramas en la imagen, yo usé el de la izquierda, espero y puedan conseguir el potenciometro que no conseguí por acá saludos a todos!!!!!


----------



## sergiot (Jun 10, 2014)

No me queda muy claro tu circuito, mas allá que no dispongo de todo el conocimiento del diseño, pero si recuerdo haber hecho varios controles de tono pasivo y no eran como tu diseño, estos constaban con filtros del tipo Pi o doble Pi, además de que al poner todo al centro debería que "plano" y no logro entender como lo haría tu diseño.

Por otro lado, me resulta extraño el valor de 2nf en los agudos, ese valor para audio es como que no existe, puede que esté equivocado, pero me resulta muy chico.


----------



## crimson (Jun 10, 2014)

Es un clásico control por inserción de guitarra, incluso hay un programa para calcular estos cotroles:

http://www.duncanamps.com/technical/tonestack.html

Saludos C


----------



## vvnaon (Jun 10, 2014)

Hola Sergio, el diseño de este control de tonos pasivo es todo mío, de hecho es la primera vez que hago un control de tonos pasivo, y por su sencillez me dediqué a hacer el prototipo con lapiz y papel, basándome en el diagrama que recientemente subí y haciendo todo con Word de Widows, y pues dado que en este foro no podemos subir videos sino solo imagenes, no puedo hacerte la comprobación de que si funciona sin complicaciones, lo probé de hecho con un reproductor de mp3 adaptado a un ampli que me armé con un tda7377 en version de 2.1, más aparte un filtro activo pasabajos para el woofer con un tl071, realmente como verás es un necesario complemento si deseo modular en este caso más los medios y los agudos (que como sabrás se modula igual los bajos).
Respecto al capacitor de poliéster de 2n2 (222), pues tienes toda la razón pues cualquier melómano o aficionado al audio diría que debe de ir uno de 470n (474) pero en este caso es un circuito complementario de todos sus componentes electrónicos, muy diferente a como tu dices otros pasivos que son más independientes en su configuración y siendo sinceros no hay manera que yo te convenza, la única manera que yo creo posible es que tu lo hagas, y si crees que pierdes mucho pues allí considero una gran equivocación pues si no queda (que estoy al 100% de que si sirve) puedes reusar potenciómetros, capacitores y resisstencias, en lo único que se haría un desperdicio, es en la placa y el cloruro férrico que usarías a parte de un poco de tiempo en el armado, y con esto te invito a que lo armes, a que te arriesgues, pues como dice el dicho “El que no arriesga, no gana” en este caso yo me arriesgué en hacerlo con el mismo pensamiento de “esperar a que funcione bien” y lo escogí presisamente por los valores bajos en sus componentes que me permitirian tener mucho menos perdida de señal de entrada, realmente fue por eso, de hecho como sabrás hay muchos más tipos de estos.

Y por cierto ví otro error en la numeración de los componentes, por lo que tendré que subir un tercer archivo y definitivo pdf, pero de los errores se aprende verdad!!! Saludos





crimson dijo:


> Es un clásico control por inserción de guitarra, incluso hay un programa para calcular estos cotroles:
> 
> http://www.duncanamps.com/technical/tonestack.html
> 
> Saludos C



Muy interesante, de hecho no sabía que existía ese programa, muchas gracias Crimson!!!!!


----------



## vvnaon (Jun 10, 2014)

O se me olvido comentar, que si desean hacerlo este control mono, pueden usar los orifícios delanteros de los potenciómetros, así como poner solo los componentes impares usando entrada y salida izquierda, la tierra es la misma


----------



## vvnaon (Jun 11, 2014)

Por cierto, un amigo me pidió que le armase uno, lo probó y me dijo que se oía muy saturado de cada ecualización y poco audio (de por si no amplificaba bien su aparato), por lo que se me ocurrió ponerle una resistencia de 10k en cada canal del control de tonos de la entrada a la salida, el resultado fue que se disminuyó (para el lo necesario) la ecualización y a parte se obtuvo más ganancia de audio (casi la del aparato) así que si se oye muy saturado y poco volumen pues a cada canal ponganle su resistencia de 10k.
Saludos


----------



## sergiot (Jun 11, 2014)

No es que no confíe en vos, solo que como todo aficionado o copiador de diseños ajenos me pareció algo extraño para ser un control de tonos pasivos, pero mejor si te funciona bien.


----------



## vvnaon (Jun 12, 2014)

Hola a todos los foreros, en esta ocación les quiero compartir otra versión del control de agudos, medios y graves que subí recientemente, solo que en este caso, dado que se me pidió construir un control de tonos para un amigo a su aparato que ya tenía ecualización predeterminada, se saturó debido a dicha preecualización a parte de un bajo volúmen, propios de los controles de tono pasivos;  y por ello, realicé este otro proyecto que tiene la bondad de poder controlar el nivel de ecualización contra ganacia y bueno posiblemente ustedes dirán ¿A qué se refiere? Pues en este proyecto en el potenciometro (EQ VS GAIN) como lo muestra el esquema cuando esta cerrado permite la entrada de la señal “flat” con la ganancia al 100% pues cruza directamente de entrada a salida sin ecualización de ninguna frecuencia, ahora al ir subiendo poco a poco la máximo del potenciómetro, va decreciendo la ganancia pero aumenta la ecualización pues empieza a exitar a todos los componentes del circuito, entonces nos permite más control del volúmen que un control de tonos sin este potenciómetro a parte de la ecualización y sin necesidad de ponerle un swich para poder activar o desactivar (a deseo y capricho de cada uno) el control de tonos. Otra de las ventajas (que para mí lo es y pues posiblemente para algunos no y otros si) es que al cerrar todos los potenciómetros de este control de tonos no hay paso de señal y si uno abre cualquiera de los tres, podrá dejar pasar según sea el caso puros agudos, o puros medios o puros bajos o cualquier combinación de este.

Y bueno...... eso hace esta chunche, espero y les guste disfrútenlo.


----------



## vvnaon (Jun 15, 2014)

Les comparto algunas fotos de este control de tonos último que realicé conectado a un ampli tda7377, y todo funcionó muy bien como me lo esperaba, recuerden que a las personas que no encuentren potenciometros dobles de 500 ohms o 1k para los medios, le pueden poner a uno de 10k de la pata 1 a la 3 una resistencia de unos 560 ohms o menos (depende el gusto de medios de cada uno).


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 16, 2014)

Este circuito no requiere alimentación? Sin saber casi nada creo que lo que has hecho es un filtro, una especie de crossover. A mitad de potenciómetro suena igual que la fuente original? Si lo giras hacia la derecha realza las frecuencias? No tiene transistores o integrados?


----------



## vvnaon (Jun 16, 2014)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Este circuito no requiere alimentación? Sin saber casi nada creo que lo que has hecho es un filtro, una especie de crossover. A mitad de potenciómetro suena igual que la fuente original? Si lo giras hacia la derecha realza las frecuencias? No tiene transistores o integrados?



En efecto no requiere alimentacion alguna, es la ventaja de este circuito, es raro que a la mitad suene igual que la fuente original, te voy a decir que yo le puse capacitor de poliester de 2n2 (222) a 250 v y en los medios en cada canal una resistencia de 560 ohms, con los 4 potenciometros de 10k  y no me pasa lo que me mencionas, revisa los electroliticos posiblemente hayas puesto alguno mal, podras subir fotos donde pueda ver la posicion de los capacitores porfa que se vea la posicion y microfaradaje, gracias





EdgardoCas dijo:


> Este circuito no requiere alimentación? Sin saber casi nada creo que lo que has hecho es un filtro, una especie de crossover. A mitad de potenciómetro suena igual que la fuente original? Si lo giras hacia la derecha realza las frecuencias? No tiene transistores o integrados?



Se me olvido aclarar que pues si es un filtro pasivo porque no requiere alimentacion , no deberia sonar a la mitad como mencionas y por eloo de favor te pido fotos como antes las pedi y si, si lo giras a la derecha realza las frecuencias pero disminuye el volumen, es por eso que diseñe este simple circuito para poder ganar mas ganancia que un control de tonos pasivo convencional y si no usa transistores ni integrados es por ello que se les llama pasivos, porque no requiere reitero alimentacion alguna que necesite para hacer funcionar el circuito o algun transistor o integrado para ecualizar, digamos que es un hibrido o una fusion entre volumen tonos y ganancia asi podria llamarlo


----------



## KIRITO (Jun 16, 2014)

No seria ideal ponerle un pre con un TL072?
si bien tu control es pasivo , no agrega sino que atenúa las frecuencias.
existen circuitos extremadamente sencillos de pre con TL0XX (modelo a conseguir 62,72,82 estos son estereo)
Bien podrias alimentarlo con una bateria o con una mini fuente de 9v o 12v.
saludos


----------



## vvnaon (Jun 16, 2014)

KIRITO dijo:


> No seria ideal ponerle un pre con un TL072?
> si bien tu control es pasivo , no agrega sino que atenúa las frecuencias.
> existen circuitos extremadamente sencillos de pre con TL0XX (modelo a conseguir 62,72,82 estos son estereo)
> Bien podrias alimentarlo con una bateria o con una mini fuente de 9v o 12v.
> saludos



Hola Kirito, en efecto seria una excelentisima opcion, y mas en este foro hay chorrocientosmil de proyectos pero quize realizar este proyecto dado que nadie se habia dado a la tarea de poder exprimir mas un control de tonos pasivo realmente fue esa la razon, y como tu muy acertadamente dices, hay mucho mas preamplis que controles de tonos por lo que, otra de las razones fue que los foreros pudieran realizar un control de tonos economico y facil de armar y montar por su tamaño, esas realmente fueron mis razones por el cual lo hice, y de antemano agradezco la recomendacion


----------



## KIRITO (Jun 18, 2014)

Un control pasivo , no es dificil de encontrar , lo dificil es encontrar uno que funcione bien...
convengamos que gastarias más en los potenciometros que en el resto de los componentes
tampoco cuesta mucho aquel IC (maximo $0,50 dolar).
tambien me puse a buscar y no encontre un pre pequeño para mi "aparato de audio"
por mi parte le colocare un IC para no perder ganancia.

-comentario no relacionado-
El "bichito" es de 5cm de alto , largo de 15cm y ancho de 15cm
un ampli portatil recargable.


----------



## vvnaon (Jun 18, 2014)

Otras fotitos, y solo mide 4 x 7 x 6 (cm), en estas se puede ver el tammaño compacto de este, lo único que no conté fueron las cañas de los potenciómetros


----------



## vvnaon (Jun 18, 2014)

KIRITO dijo:


> Un control pasivo , no es dificil de encontrar , lo dificil es encontrar uno que funcione bien...
> convengamos que gastarias más en los potenciometros que en el resto de los componentes
> tampoco cuesta mucho aquel IC (maximo $0,50 dolar).
> tambien me puse a buscar y no encontre un pre pequeño para mi "aparato de audio"
> ...



Ok, efectivamente, se pueden encontrar, aunque en este caso yo lo probé con mis proyectos que en este caso fue un ampli con un tda7377, que me funcionó sin ningún problema realmente, no tengo forma de comprobértelo que sirva pues sólo el que lo a hecho sabe si sirve o no sirve, la cuestión aquí es arriesgarse a diseñarlo, pues a mi me a pasado que he tratado de hacer proyectos otras páginas y no sirven para nada, por lo que se tiene que buscar otras alternativas para realizarlo, y te comento que también he realizado preamplis  y filtros con los muy conocidos TL071, TL072 Y EL JRC4558, así como un control de tonos pasivo con volúmen, agudos y graves, pero yo lo que quería realizar después de haber hecho anterior estos proyectos que mencioné un control de tonos pero que tuviera agudos, medios y graves, que por mucho busqué sin encontrar un diagrama que me convenciera, hasta que me topé con el diagrama que anteriormente subí y que de acuerdo a este me basé para realizar el que actualemente pregono en este Gran foro, te confieso que a mi también no me late que los pasivos se coman el volúmen de la la pequeña fuente de audio a la que se le somete para atenuar las frecuencias, por tal motivo realicé este proyecto para poder adecuar a gusto de cada quien que tanto se quiere penetrar la atenuación en la ganancia y viceversa, en fin es cuestión de gustos o sea “en gustos se rompen generos”, digo ¿Qué caso tendría el hecho de armarme algo como esto? Pues mi motivación a realizarlo y pues como todo, para hacer algo que te gusta o te gustaría tener pues tienes que sentirte motivado para lograrlo, reitero, el funcionamiento no te lo puedo comprobar, solo teóricamente y con fotos, mide escasos 4 x 7 cm sin contar cañas de potenciómetros.Y en efecto tienes razón del valor de los integrados, pues aquí en México cuakquiera de estos oscila entre los 10 y 15 pesos (poco más quemedio dolar) los potenciómetros son a 15 pesos, de hecho lo caro son los potenciómetros como tu muy acertadamente dices......... y pues el que encontraste para hacer si está un poco grande........ creo que en este foro encontrarás mas pequeños, busca con los integrados que mencioné seguro hay más pequeños, slavo que lo ocupes para conectar otra cosa que un mp3, etc.  Mucho Éxito Kirito!!!!!





			
				vvnaon dijo:
			
		

> Ok, efectivamente, se pueden encontrar, aunque en este caso yo lo probé con mis proyectos que en este caso fue un ampli con un tda7377, que me funcionó sin ningún problema realmente, no tengo forma de comprobértelo que sirva pues sólo el que lo a hecho sabe si sirve o no sirve, la cuestión aquí es arriesgarse a diseñarlo, pues a mi me a pasado que he tratado de hacer proyectos otras páginas y no sirven para nada, por lo que se tiene que buscar otras alternativas para realizarlo, y te comento que también he realizado preamplis  y filtros con los muy conocidos TL071, TL072 Y EL JRC4558, así como un control de tonos pasivo con volúmen, agudos y graves, pero yo lo que quería realizar después de haber hecho anterior estos proyectos que mencioné un control de tonos pero que tuviera agudos, medios y graves, que por mucho busqué sin encontrar un diagrama que me convenciera, hasta que me topé con el diagrama que anteriormente subí y que de acuerdo a este me basé para realizar el que actualemente pregono en este Gran foro, te confieso que a mi también no me late que los pasivos se coman el volúmen de la la pequeña fuente de audio a la que se le somete para atenuar las frecuencias, por tal motivo realicé este proyecto para poder adecuar a gusto de cada quien que tanto se quiere penetrar la atenuación en la ganancia y viceversa, en fin es cuestión de gustos o sea “en gustos se rompen generos”, digo ¿Qué caso tendría el hecho de armarme algo como esto? Pues mi motivación a realizarlo y pues como todo, para hacer algo que te gusta o te gustaría tener pues tienes que sentirte motivado para lograrlo, reitero, el funcionamiento no te lo puedo comprobar, solo teóricamente y con fotos, mide escasos 4 x 7 cm sin contar cañas de potenciómetros.Y en efecto tienes razón del valor de los integrados, pues aquí en México cuakquiera de estos oscila entre los 10 y 15 pesos (poco más quemedio dolar) los potenciómetros son a 15 pesos, de hecho lo caro son los potenciómetros como tu muy acertadamente dices......... y pues el que encontraste para hacer si está un poco grande........ creo que en este foro encontrarás mas pequeños, busca con los integrados que mencioné seguro hay más pequeños, slavo que lo ocupes para conectar otra cosa que un mp3, etc.  Mucho Éxito Kirito!!!!!



Sorry entendí mal el ampli es el de 5 x 15 x 15 verdad!!!!, y bueno hay de hecho si te interesa forma de que lo puedas conectar a la corriente tu ampli para que no gastes batería, y es conectándole un regulador (que no se que voltaje maneje tu ampli) y una fuente de alimentación de DC del voltaje poco mayor al valor del regulador, dime si quieres hacerlo para ayudarte vale


----------



## vvnaon (Jun 23, 2014)

Hola a todos los foreros, en esta ocasión quisiera hacer una actualización y por ende mejora a mi proyecto, en este caso y aprovechando el control de “ganancia y control de tonos” dado que para muchos seguro les resultará difícil encontrar el potenciómetro de 1k doble, decidí aumentar los valores para que sea más fácil encontrar los potenciómetros y de antemano les informo que dicha actualización es a conveninecia de cada uno. En relación al capacitor de poliéster de 2n2 se cambia por uno de 500 pf (que comercialmente es el de 470 pf o 474 pues a 250 v), los electrolíticos se sustituyen cada uno respectivamente en su totalidad por de 22nf de 250 v, la resistencia en vez de 3.3k se sustituye por una de 33k, el potenciómetro de los agudos en vez de 10k se sustituye por uno de 220k, el potenciómetro de  los graves en vez de 10k se sustituye por uno de 1M y por último el potenciómetro de medios se camiba por uno de 25k. Como sabemos, los potenciómetro de 220k y de 25k no son muy comerciales, por tal motivo, en el caso del de 220k se puede comprar uno de 200k y en sus patas ya sea la 1 o la 3 ,se le puede soldar una resistencia de 20k en el círculo de remache y la otra pata en la placa, ahora en el caso del de 25k, se compra un o de 20k y  de igualmanera, en la pata 1 o 3 se le una resistencia de 5k y en base a esto se puede reconocer que dado que estamos fijando estas cantidades con una resistencia no variable puede disminuir la intensidad en cada una y en relación al potenciómetro de EQ VS GAIN ese queda igual; esta nueva configuración es tomada de un control de tonos de algún ampli marshall, Saludos.


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 10, 2014)

A mi gusto y experimentación, les puedo decir que para los que no relizaron el control de tonos con la última actualización, le queda perfecto una resistencia de 330 ohms (naranja, naranja, café) en el potenciómetro de los agudos el de 10k, para los que no encontraron el de 1k o 500 ohms que originalmente va allí. Recuerden que va de la pata 1 a la 3 en ambos canales saludos


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 12, 2014)

vvnaon dijo:


> A mi gusto y experimentación, les puedo decir que para los que no relizaron el control de tonos con la última actualización, le queda perfecto una resistencia de 330 ohms (naranja, naranja, café) en el potenciómetro de los agudos el de 10k, para los que no encontraron el de 1k o 500 ohms que originalmente va allí. Recuerden que va de la pata 1 a la 3 en ambos canales saludos



Otra disculpa, puse agudos y es medios


----------

